# C W C Quartz Repair?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know if you can replace the stem easily on these or is it a new movement job?

If it can be done easily are stems and crowns available?

latest ebay buy I thought the seller meant the stem was bent but it's broken!

Needs a new crystal as well. (sellers pic)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,Roy should have something,or just bung in a new movment,it could only be a couple of quid for a basic quartz.Worries over for a long while if you have new innards


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My thought as well Alex, just don't know if you can buy the bits. Put in a battery and after a couple of false starts it's working but lost 30 seconds in the last half hour!

Don't you just love ebay! Mind you it was sold as seen so I've got no arguments! I was trying to get one on the cheap, by the time I've put a movement, crown and crystal in it I may as well have bought a good one!

Nice watch though, I never realised the case was so shapely (if you know what I mean).

The guy said it's an RN

Foggy here are the numbers, any clues?

0552/6645-99

5415317

29665

89


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm not Foggy but....

That is indeed the stores prefix for Royal Navy nato watch.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> 0552/6645-99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> ...


Yep, RN issue (originally at least), as signified by 0552. 0555 would be Royal Marines.

Issue number 29665 of 1989.

Yes, parts are available. You'll have to talk to Roy about that though, as I don't want to get into trouble posting any links









Foggy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

W10 - denotes a wristwatch issued by the British Army

0552 - Royal Navy NATO prefix

0555 - Royal Marines NATO prefix

6BB - Royal Airforce NATO prefix


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks lads, the seller was right then, I think he might be ex marines cos he's selling some RM tee shirts as well.

email sent to Roy. I'll have to put a new movement in as this is stop / starting.


----------

